# Bayer's CONTOUR USB



## Curdster (Aug 18, 2010)

Is any one here using the new Bayer CONTOUR USB BG machine, and do you know how to delete a reading from the machine? I had an erronious 16 yesterday but retested and it was 7 as it should have been.


----------



## shiv (Aug 18, 2010)

There are quite a few of us using the Contour USB. I would imagine the only way to delete a reading would be after plugging it in and downloading the readings, but as I've not tried it I'm not sure - see if you can do it that way?


----------



## sofaraway (Aug 18, 2010)

I'd be surprised if you can delete it, all the meter si have ever had I couldn't delete a reading. Maybe you could mark it in some way though so that it doesn't come up in the averages or graphs? one of my meters I could mark it as a control test which excluded it from averages.


----------



## aymes (Aug 18, 2010)

You can exclude a reading from being counted by the software when it's plugged in but you can't delete from the meter.


----------

